# P/R rules suck



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

You now need 250 posts to use the p/r forum.

That sucks, I've been on here for almost a year and a half.

That was my favorite forum:sad:

If I could have added up my p/r posts I would probably be over 250.

Is there some way I can be added?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

You only have 131 more to go and you can participate in the P&R section. Good luck!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Nobody even offered me the opportunity to post in the PR section....



Ain't I good enough?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I guess the point is that this isn't a site about P&R and we don't want people to be here just for that topic. That section causes a lot of head aches and we want to make sure only well established members of this site who are active in other areas have access to that section. 

Sorry for the trouble but if you are here for the real topic of this site and are an active poster then you will regain access soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

WisePainter said:


> Nobody even offered me the opportunity to post in the PR section....
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't I good enough?


You should have access?


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> You now need 250 posts to use the p/r forum.
> 
> That sucks, I've been on here for almost a year and a half.
> 
> ...


Post more* VALUE ADDED* posts and all will be well. Smile, be happy and stop wasting time in the basement.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheer up.
The interweb isn't lacking in places 
to display un-founded oppinions
and juvenile attitudes. :clap::laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> You now need 250 posts to use the p/r forum.
> 
> That sucks, I've been on here for almost a year and a half.
> 
> ...


*Who are you?*

Now is time to come out of the closet and make an introduction post. Don't worry, it is much brighter on the outside of the basement, but we now have the special CT brand of SPF factor cream that will prevent you from becoming a dried up and shriveled poster..

131 posts in 1 1/2 years? That is just a little over 1 per week. See if you have something more valuable to contribute and you will find out that the more you share, the more you learn from others.

You can be added to that forum in a very short time if you are willing to add to the functional business related forums on this site.

Ed


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

P/R ? 
What does it stand for?


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Politics/Religion


----------



## bighammer (Nov 1, 2008)

dubz said:


> P/R ?
> What does it stand for?


 
i wasn't fast enough, you answered by question...thanks


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm in the P&R section right now, man it is nice, especially with all the rules being set aside and the free hats and t-shirts (for today only).





.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't do it!
Once you are in, you can't get out.
It was tough to do, but I am out.

Shady people like mickeyco rule the place, 
they are very unusual people with weird ideas.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> You now need 250 posts to use the p/r forum.
> 
> That sucks, I've been on here for almost a year and a half.
> 
> ...


 
Get ahold of MALCO, he can give you some tips to get your post count over 1000 in 5 days. Once you hit 1000 you unlock the Secret Society Forum!


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have only viewed the p/r forum a couple of times mostly because I can never remember it is there. Do you have to have 250 posts to even view it? If it is that good, I can't wait to spend more time there.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> I have only viewed the p/r forum a couple of times mostly because I can never remember it is there. Do you have to have 250 posts to even view it? If it is that good, I can't wait to spend more time there.


I can sum up the entire section with one little animated gif:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

If you got to the P/R section you will get pissed and spend all of your time trying to look up facts to prove other guys wrong. You will start to hate other members and never look at them in the same light again. Stay out here with us and talk about jobsite toilets and fun stuff like that, dont go into the dark cave of politics and religion.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I actually prefer to lurk around, waiting for some noob to stroll in and post a "how much" question. I don't know why, but that never gets old.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

When you first walks in P/R room, they will ask "*who did you vote last year?*", then you will be labeled as their "*left"* wing or "*right*" wing... and they start to attack you with more of their "*right*" questions or "*left*" questions.. until... well... you actually being *passed/kicked out of the room*.. LOL.. j/k :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

I am going to miss the P&R forum, back to real world of useful info. 
Now I will be the old drunk, religious nut in the off-topic forum :sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh boy:shutup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I might get banned/censored for telling you guys this :shifty:....but there are lots of secret areas here at CT :detective:~ each one being governed by your post count.

I have about 3,960 posts and am in about 5 "hidden forums"....if my calculations are correct, a new forum will open up to me in 40+/- posts ~ if my math is off, at least another 1040 +/- posts.


So chin, stop whining and start posting.....if you can't meet the mark ~ just accept your mediocrity.....quietly...no one wants to hear grown ups cry like a 7yr old girl that just skinned her knee.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

One small vote of thanks for the rule change...and some trepidation. I worry about the number of members who will blow up regular threads in an attempt to up their post count (MALCO not included!) We've got a live one over in Wallmaxx's viagra gutter thread now!

Having spent a little time in the basement, I have to agree w/ ModernStyle. You spend too much time there and you start seeing other members in a whole new (ugly) light. No one is interested in changing their own opinions, just the "other side's" opinion. Makes for an impasse...

Anyway, thanks Nathan for the site! You (and the unpaid mods) do a helluva job w/ it.

Mac


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Mac,

It's a risk but something we will be looking out for. Junk posts will cause your account to be banned if they get bad enough. Of course with some people you can't tell  :whistling

That wasn't directed at you if anyone read that wrong LOL.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Mac,
> 
> ............ Junk posts will cause your account to be banned if they get bad enough. Of course with some people you can't tell  :whistling


:clap::laughing::laughing:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

As far as I am concerned the P/R section should be removed completely. I was once sucked into an online battle that I never intended on starting. I have better things to other than get pissed at people on the internet.

I no longer even look at posts in the P/R section.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

how many posts to open "how much should i charge" secret forum? you know the place where we actually tell each other the right price? i guess certain people without the proper number of posts cannot get into it and post on the open board and get slammed

if they only knew....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

world llc said:


> how many posts to open "how much should i charge" secret forum? you know the place where we actually tell each other the right price? i guess certain people without the proper number of posts cannot get into it and post on the open board and get slammed
> 
> if they only knew....


I think I may be able to get
in there in another year or two. :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Only another 105 to go.  Maybe a year for me as well. Oh well at least I can stay out of trouble and have something to laugh about.


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Now I will be the old drunk, religious nut in the off-topic forum :sad:


Wouldn't you be the old drunk, religious nut in ANY forum? :thumbsup:

Don't worry, we'll be back to underworld in no time.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> You now need 250 posts to use the p/r forum.
> 
> That sucks, I've been on here for almost a year and a half.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about it, I never heard of it before.

The naked hot chic's and their porno movies in there are great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

5 hidden forums?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Secret forums, huh? I bet MALCO and Dirt mod a bunch of them. I can see it now:

The "What Price To Charge Forum"
The "Clean Porn Sites Forum"
The NOOB Forum" (not for noobies)
The "My Tool Is Bigger Than Yours Forum"
The "Banned Poster Forum"
The "We Love Poo Forum"
The "Juan, HuLeo, and HoSay Forum"
The "How Can I Hire Illegals Forum"

and of course:

The "Secret Forum Index Forum"

I wish I could join but I am racing someone to 250 posts so I can join the P/R forum. :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, I forgot:

The "I Don't Markup Forum" :laughing:


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Mike(VA) said:


> The "Juan, HuLeo, and HoSay Forum"
> The "How Can I Hire Illegals Forum"


Wouldn't that be the same forum? 
Unless one was in Espanol...


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

DetailHandyman said:


> Wouldn't you be the old drunk, religious nut in ANY forum? :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't worry, we'll be back to underworld in no time.


 
:blink::w00t::laughing: Amen


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> I actually prefer to lurk around, waiting for some noob to stroll in and post a "how much" question. I don't know why, but that never gets old.


 Possibly the most entertaining aspect of CT in my opinion. Especially when the OP's don't run for cover and try to stand and put up a defense.
It just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Mike(VA) said:


> Secret forums, huh?


Your list was more accurate than one might think :whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Bodger said:


> Possibly the most entertaining aspect of CT in my opinion. Especially when the OP's don't run for cover and try to stand and put up a defense.
> It just doesn't get any better than that!



Agreed. 

I am never offend by anything in there. 

I rather talk to a man that has an opinion, than explain my views to an idiot any day of the week.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> I rather talk to a man that has an opinion, than explain my views to an idiot any day of the week.


:notworthy:notworthy:notworthyMe too


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> well I do read through the framing and tool threads basically everyday,but I am new to my trade, 2 years to be specific. So I generally don't have much to add:blink:


 I didnt realize you had to know something to post on here?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Autumn, say something clever (or not) about decks for gods sake. Repeatedly.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> I didnt realize you had to know something to post on here?


Case in point- the poo thread...


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

reveivl said:


> Autumn, say something clever (or not) about decks for gods sake. Repeatedly.


:laughing: ... Probably - or not :sad: ... You don't miss me do you Reveivl...


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*This way you can get to know me before...I go nuts!*

For me P&R was cool and I will miss it for a while...It combined two of my passions, Construction and politics, For me it was _*almost*_ like combining Chicks and cars.

But I enjoy being "upstairs" too, always have, and believing that their might be hidden levels only accessible to members with a certain post count make me appreciate the site all the more. 

Kind of like what I imagined being a Freemason would be like...Secrets hidden for 33 degree member's eyes only...Dang! see... can't help it!

I'm a Conspiracy Wonk!

I wonder if the P&R area will be moved to 500 posts by the time I get to 250? ...._Dang!..._there I go again with the Conspiracy!!


----------



## KAG (Jan 3, 2009)

Humm.....250 posts then I get to go to a special place called Politics & Religion? :sad: 

I'm already married so I don't need anymore trouble.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Some people just like to argue. That is why some of us have fun there. Of course some of _US_ just disagree to try to rile up others. Nothing quite like starting a bar room fight and then leaving in the middle while other people get drawn into it.:whistling


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

It is a fun place if you can maintain the right attitude.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, now that they are locked
out of their little sandbox, they are 
determined to flood us with their 
ill informed opinions up here instead.
I see a massive decline in civility
in our future. :sad:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Gone on long enough! Rule is in place, if you dont like it, you know where the door is.


----------

